# How did you get your job in Dubai?



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

Assuming you are currently working in Dubai, how did you get your job? Do many people get jobs the same way? Do you recommend going that route?


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi there,

I have just got on to a great new website for professionals and companies alike. Look up www.linekedin.com and go from there. I have linked up with an old boss after 7 years and we are talking business already. Take a look and you can link in to me if you like LinkedIn: Donna Parsons

Remember you heard it here first!

Good luck!

Donna


----------

